# Uber iphone



## mrberger (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello, 

Can someone tell me the advantages of using the uber iphone instead of your personal phone. I know the disadvantages would be paying $40 a month. Are they still charging the $100 deposit? I noticed that when I have both apps running on my phone, uber only work when it's in the front and I never received lyft pings, unless the uber app turn off by itself. Have anyone else experience this?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

mrberger said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me the advantages of using the uber iphone instead of your personal phone. I know the disadvantages would be paying $40 a month. Are they still charging the $100 deposit? I noticed that when I have both apps running on my phone, uber only work when it's in the front and I never received lyft pings, unless the uber app turn off by itself. Have anyone else experience this?


Free window mount?
I don't see ANY advantages with their fare meter, where I have to drive extra 3 hours a month to cover the cost of usage and the shittiest Apple navigation system.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like having two different phones. A personal and a Uber. I don't find the $10 a week to be significant (basically one airport ride a month covers it) and at the end of the year I write it off my taxes.

I know a couple of local drivers that have had issues with running two ride-sharing apps and also trying to do other things on their phone. 

I tend to run Lyft on my personal phone and Uber on the Uber phone. In my market you'll get a dozen Uber hails before getting a single Lyft, so its worked out well for me.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

I was keeping the uber phone but I am going to give it in end of week. I was gonna keep uber phone but have been having major issues. I have been using my iphone 6 and it works 100 times better navigation is perfect no more dropped pings no more reception issues. the 4 has major lag issues. I will just use 20 bucks extra for data with my plan.


----------



## RCGuajardo (Jan 9, 2015)

What are the Requirement to use your personal phone?


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

RCGuajardo said:


> What are the Requirement to use your personal phone?


Download the app and that's it, I use it on my Ipad with no issues


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

How do you use iPad for Uber? I tried and it wouldn't work


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Honestly it works fine, I didn't know anyone has issues


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

Tried loading app in iPad and said it wasn't approved device


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Do you have a Ipad 3


----------

